# The Horse i most want to take home.



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi guys, thought it would be a fun compeition doing a compeition for the horse i most want to take home. 
the pictures can be ridden or in hand....
1 picture per horse
enter as many horses as you like
good luck guys


----------



## RidingBareback (Jul 1, 2009)

Ooh! I've got to enter!


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

Thats an easier one it has to be my girl Prada 

Scuse my messy hair - i hadnt done it at that point


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

And what sort of basis will the winner be decided on?


----------



## EquitationStar (Mar 3, 2009)

My horse Polo 'Momentum' 









My horsie Lilly 'Highview's Lavina' (she's for sale btw so really you could actually take her home. ) 









My pony Dixie 'Highview's Darling Dixie' 









My other pony Goldie 'Highview's Fairytail Ending' (also for sale)


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

Spyder said:


> And what sort of basis will the winner be decided on?


Im guessing the one she most would like to steal off us (like judges choice style) so whatever she likes...

(Correct me if Im wrong )

whens the finishing date?


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

Jody you are correct by the way. the finishing date is the end of this month which is the 31st of July. Hope you have fun with this competition. I will be placing up to 10th(depending on the amount of entries)


have fun xx


----------



## Sparkles (Apr 30, 2009)

Sparkles


----------



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

Skittles


----------



## vbrill (Jul 8, 2009)

This is Mambo pretending to be a zebra ♥








Tommy Hilfiger♥








my friend's pony Trigger


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

this is gonna be well hard


----------



## kaykat31 (Feb 15, 2009)

Georgie


----------



## PassionHorse (Jun 14, 2009)

Penny Pony









Fredrick









Grettal


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Sonador....wow I need new pics of her


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Savannah, 11 year old Icelandic mare. PLEASE take her! shes a pain in my rear!!!


----------



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

Yay! Good idea!!

Tejana:









Dante: (all my riding pics are on my laptop...which of course won't turn on...)








Danny:


----------



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

oops! sorry that last one's so big!!


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

PassionHorse said:


> Penny Pony
> 
> 
> Fredrick


He is simply splendid! I'll take him! LOL!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Duchess


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

Dukes Dallas


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

IR Awesome Enough


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I know i wont win but i will enter any way for fun!

Howdy Goes Rowdy


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

i like them all, keep the entries coming. =]


----------



## Goosen (Dec 28, 2008)

Hurray!

http://i601.photobucket.com/albums/tt100/lightsoutDANCIN/DSCI2618.jpg
Charliee. He's awesome.

http://i601.photobucket.com/albums/tt100/lightsoutDANCIN/SkyCheif025.jpg
Sky. He'd be so much more awesome if he wasn't fourteen hours away from me at my aunt's house. D=

http://i601.photobucket.com/albums/tt100/lightsoutDANCIN/DSCI2750.jpg
The wonderful brat (Allegra). Ah yes, she loves long rides, getting hosed down, and then getting to roll...If only she wasn't slightly white.

http://i601.photobucket.com/albums/tt100/lightsoutDANCIN/DSCI2650.jpg
Okay. I love him to pieces. =3 Durango simply rules.

Heh. Sorry, there's a lot. I'd take any one of them at the drop of a hat, though!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

I'll just enter Onyx!! He's the horse i always want to bring in the house with me!!  i had a hard time picking a pic of him!! lol!!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

ohh my good guys im really struggerling. =]
all your horses are beautiful, let me just say know if you rhorse dont get placed in the top ten im really sorry, this doednt mean your horses is ugly or i ahte it its just so hard to place all of you and im onestly doing it bu personlay opinion on what i like.


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

Continental Zip


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

What kind of horse do you like?


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Sunny:


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

moomoo, all horses really, i know what i like when i see one.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

haha, thats a good one, i really want to take that home, no assal or nothing


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Celeste...








Thumper...








Cashalle...


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

so its the 31st today. no more entries, any entries after this will not be included sorry.
results should be up some time today or tomorrow


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

decided to do plcings up to 10th place with some joint places as it was such a defficult decision to make.

so here goes. well done to you all and if i had the moeny and room i would take them all home with me.

*1st -Goosen and sky. (can i just say what a lovely horse you have so pretty.)*
*2nd - dantexeventer and danny.*
*3rd - Jody11 and Prada*
*4th -* *SorelHorse*
*5th - Equitationstar and Goldie*
*6th - vbrill and tommy*
*7th - ilovemyphillip and savannah*
*8th - JOINT PLACE- SPARLES & ANRZ AND CASHALLE*
*9th - dantexevnter and tejana*
*10th - JOINT PLACE- MYHORSESONADOR AND SONADOR & EQUITATIONSTAR AND LILLY.*


*WELL DONE TO ALL.*

*IT WAS SO HARD TO CHOOSE.*


----------



## EquitationStar (Mar 3, 2009)

yay! 5th place. =D Thank You


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

Yay go prada


----------



## Goosen (Dec 28, 2008)

Wooo! That's exciting! I can't wait to see him again and tell him. =D

We might be going back at thanksgiving - meaning I'll get to see him and get my saddle. Yaaay!

Thanks!!


----------



## Newjumper (Aug 3, 2009)

Awww... I would take all of them! They're all so cute!


----------

